# Get up to $700 of freebies with your next order!



## Dannie (Dec 23, 2015)

*

1. Up to $700 worth of freebies.*

*for orders over $100 you will get 35$ bonus 
for orders over $200 - 90$ bonus
for orders over $300 - 200$ bonus
for orders over $500 - 400$ bonus
for orders over $700 - 700$ bonus
*
Only for international store. Within these bonuses you will be able to  chose any items available in stock. They will be shipped with the  current order.


*
2. Additionally to this we will send calendars with all orders over 500$. *







*3. Lab test your products for FREE*
For the first time ever we offer you this unique opportunity on such huge scale! *For first 50 customers we will cover all testing expenses in Simec *(accredited  lab in Switzerland). It means after you receive your items you will be  able to ship one of them (vials or pills) to Simec and get  chromotography result of it. You will know exact dosage and active agent  in exactly your item received from our store! Only for first 50  customers! To ship it or not is up to you. If you don`t ship, you just  miss this opportunity.  If you ship it, we will completely reimburse all  testing expenses. More details will be available in the news section in our store soon.
*


4. Store Credit
*As per last paragraph, first 50 customer will get free testing, next 50 customers will be eligible for a store credit of the amount that we would otherwise spent on lab testing if they were quicker with their orders.
*


5. Reships
*If your order within this promo gets seized, we will  reship only main items,which you paid for, without bonus. Seizures don't occur very often but are possible, especially at the West coast, but I think that with Christmas and NY mess-up they will be less likely.


*
6.European Customers*
For our European domestic section we offer 20% discount for all items. Use the promo code "*CHRISTMAS*" to get it.




*7. Free Test P for BTC users.*
We will include 1 vial of Testosterone Propionate to all orders in our international section, which were paid by bitcoin. 
For European section we will provide 5% additional discount if paid by bitcoins.

 











*http://int.basicstero.net/user/register/?ref=5688


Any money raised with my personal referral code **will be put towards more HGH and Testosterone bloodwork protocols. *​


----------



## Dannie (Dec 30, 2015)

1 week left to get your orders in! 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 30, 2015)

you guys got abombs?


----------



## Dannie (Dec 30, 2015)

Yep,  inj. and oral. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Yep,  inj. and oral.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


inj abombs, never tried it, do you know if the sides are the same? I'm definately interested in trying that.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 3, 2016)

Inj are believed to be less toxic.

*Only 2 days left!*


----------



## Dannie (Jan 5, 2016)

*I am pleased to announce that due to popular demand our xmas promo has been extended till 1st of Feb.
*






for orders over $100 you will get 35$ bonus 
for orders over $200 - 90$ bonus
for orders over $300 - 200$ bonus
for orders over $500 - 400$ bonus
for orders over $700 - 700$ bonus



Only for international store. Within these bonuses you will be able to chose any items available in stock. They will be shipped with the current order.







*http://int.basicstero.net/user/register/?ref=5688


Any money raised with my personal referral code **will be put towards more HGH and Testosterone bloodwork protocols. *​


----------

